# UGGGGHHHH so tired if this! It It something else?



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys, this all started about 2 hrs ago when my daughter got sick, started having heart burn, stomach burn, back pain, gas, tender abdomen etc... I had a CT, bloods, xray, fecal, sibo test, and colonoscopy. I felt great after my colonoscopy for about a month or 2....now bad again.... I belive I drank some purple stuff clean out that Dr. Gave me? Any idea what that was, and if I could buy some and do my own clean out to see if I'm good again for a while? I've never done a clean out except for the colonoscopy prep purple juice.... Any recommendations would be amazing.... I have horrible gas pains, pains through out my colon, grumbling, and my back is in horrible pain! I've tried everything! Fiber, 10 different Probotics, mirilax, metimucal, gas ex, intensinal #1, laxatives, watched what I ate, etc, etc......could it be low stomach acid? Is it really Ibs! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie Davis (Jun 29, 2018)

Sounds like IBS. Basically painful. I try to ride it out but doesn't mean you aren't in pain and agony. No one understands but us who have it. I am fed up with mine right now too. Just have had enough but keep moving forward. I have no words to help you other than I feel your pain. Hang in there.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm on linzess 290 right now, also take magnesium sometimes which helps me go..... I had explosive D thus weekend, which a rarely have..... I did take my linzess with my breakfast which I normally don't do. Any help would be appreciated!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi scrapdizzle21

I always recommend (click on below link to read)....

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

.....Intestinal Formula # 1, but you mentioned in your first post you tried it already? How much of it did you take a day?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

scrapdizzle

yes, taking linzess with breakfast is what made you have such bad diarrhea.

one of my gastro docs has done research and has run clinical trials on linzess. he told me that linzess works on the same receptors that food does. so generally, the closer you take it to eating a meal, the more diarrhea you get. and conversely, the more time that elapses between taking linzess and eating, the less D you get.

in my experience, if i took it with breakfast, i'd have lots of D off and on for about six hours...not fun but good if i needed a cleanout.

so don't take it with breakfast --take it the way you taking it before, if that was working for you.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Hi scrapdizzle21
> 
> I always recommend (click on below link to read)....
> 
> ...


I took 1 pill the 1st day and 2 the second, but seemed to get more gas than I already have, and got done D..... Also had some burning.... Maybe I should give it another try.... I think  I was trying probotics at the same time which seem to always make me way worse! I've tried almost every kind out there, I always get way more gas and more C....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> scrapdizzle
> 
> yes, taking linzess with breakfast is what made you have such bad diarrhea.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll keep that in mind.... I would don't say it was "working" but maybe helping a little? I do wish I could get a good clean out! I also remember a whole back I didn't eat for a few days and felt fabulous!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, if you want linzess to work more, you could try taking it 20 minutes before eating instead of 30 minutes as prescribed. you have to experiment with the timing and see what works best for you.

or you could give trulance a try if you haven't already.

if you want a good cleanout, try taking half a colonscopy prep. that's what my gastro docs had me do every week (i had major C problems--colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems). for the cleanout, i used prepopik. i found it the least obnoxious prep because it is low dose. you need a script for it.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> well, if you want linzess to work more, you could try taking it 20 minutes before eating instead of 30 minutes as prescribed. you have to experiment with the timing and see what works besst for you.
> 
> or you could give trulance a try if you haven't already.
> 
> if you want a good cleanout, try taking half a colonscopy prep. that's what my gastro docs had me do every week (i had major C problems--colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems). for the cleanout, i used prepopik. i found it the least obnoxious prep because it is low dose. you need a script for it.


I believe I tried trulance for a day or 2 lol.... This was before I believed c was the problem..... So probably didn't give it a chance? I did try amitaz 8mg, didn't do much but make my insides gargle. I've been on linzess for about 1.5 weeks and feel a tad better but it still seems like I either have c or D....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> I took 1 pill the 1st day and 2 the second, but seemed to get more gas than I already have, and got done D..... Also had some burning.... Maybe I should give it another try.... I think  I was trying probotics at the same time which seem to always make me way worse! I've tried almost every kind out there, I always get way more gas and more C....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What u think flossy? Give it another try? I am taking linzess and mag citrate right now....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> What u think flossy? Give it another try? I am taking linzess and mag citrate right now....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That happens with a lot of people who take Linzess.

I would definitely give Intestinal Formula # 1 another try. Having some gas is normal with it the first several days, but you could take some gas pills to curb that. Also I.F. # 1 is made to be taken with your main meal of the day - I think best in the middle of eating it. Take one pill extra every day until you can go as normally as possible. Don't skip days (big mistake).

Currently I take one I.F. # 1 maximum strength pill a day, if that helps. (I also have I.F. # 1 regular strength when I don't need as much, like after a fast or when I'm having my soup every day. See link below if interested.)

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/197729-chicken-brown-rice-soup-recipe-good-for-the-tummy-area/

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> That happens with a lot of people who take Linzess.
> 
> I would definitely give Intestinal Formula # 1 another try. Having some gas is normal with it the first several days, but you could take some gas pills to curb that. Also I.F. # 1 is made to be taken with your main meal of the day - I think best in the middle of eating it. Take one pill extra every day until you can go as normally as possible. Don't skip days (big mistake).
> 
> ...


Would u suggest stop linzess and mag pills? Any suggestions on the gas? It's in my colon usually and haven't found anything that relives it... When I push any where on my colon it hurts from being full of gas....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Take the Linzess & mag pills until you start the I.F. # 1 pills, then no more of the Linzess and mag.

You can take Beano and simethicone pills to help curb the gas. You can get them both at Walmart, the somewhat generic latter is often called, 'Equate Gas Relief' and is fairly inexpensive.

Once you are taking the I.F. # 1, let's say about 7 to 10 days into it or so and you're taking the right number of pills every day for yourself? There shouldn't be as much gas.

BTW, four Intestinal Formula # 1 capsules are = to one I.F. # 1 maximum strength capsule.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Take the Linzess & mag pills until you start the I.F. # 1 pills, then no more of the Linzess and mag.
> 
> You can take Beano and simethicone pills to help curb the gas. You can get them both at Walmart, the somewhat generic latter is often called, 'Equate Gas Relief' and is fairly inexpensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'll give it a try.... I was just worried because last time I took 2 pills the second day and had D....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Thanks man, I'll give it a try.... I was just worried because last time I took 2 pills the second day and had D....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Then start with just one pill. Are you taking the I.F. # 1 or the I.F. # 1 maximum strength?

Also if you have other meds/supplements in your system that might happen. I took magnesium once with my I.F. # 1 and it did the same thing.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Then start with just one pill. Are you taking the I.F. # 1 or the I.F. # 1 maximum strength?
> 
> Also if you have other meds/supplements in your system that might happen. I took magnesium once with my I.F. # 1 and it did the same thing.


Just the #1....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

Although in theory the longer you wait between a dose of Linzess and a meal, the less diarrhea, that's not the way it works with me. It doesn't seem to matter if I wait 20 minutes or 2 hours, I often have multiple rounds of very liquid, explosive diarrhea over the next hour or two. And often, as has been happening lately, I have these crazy days where I experience diarrhea in the morning but the rest of the day nothing despite that I can clearly feel that waste material is building up, almost ready to come out, but it just won't. It's as if the Linzess decides it's finished working for the day, then my body refuses to do anything else until my next dose. So I pay a lot for a prescription that makes me miserable in two different ways. I've been on Linzess for a year and am about at the point of seeing my GI doctor and saying "no more." I don't know what alternative to use, but paying hundreds of dollars every month for pills not only usually ruin my morning and make it difficult to impossible to go anywhere but interfere with the rest of the day and also occasionally with sleep just doesn't make sense.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Displaced said:


> Although in theory the longer you wait between a dose of Linzess and a meal, the less diarrhea, that's not the way it works with me. It doesn't seem to matter if I wait 20 minutes or 2 hours, I often have multiple rounds of very liquid, explosive diarrhea over the next hour or two. And often, as has been happening lately, I have these crazy days where I experience diarrhea in the morning but the rest of the day nothing despite that I can clearly feel that waste material is building up, almost ready to come out, but it just won't. It's as if the Linzess decides it's finished working for the day, then my body refuses to do anything else until my next dose. So I pay a lot for a prescription that makes me miserable in two different ways. I've been on Linzess for a year and am about at the point of seeing my GI doctor and saying "no more." I don't know what alternative to use, but paying hundreds of dollars every month for pills not only usually ruin my morning and make it difficult to impossible to go anywhere but interfere with the rest of the day and also occasionally with sleep just doesn't make sense.


I hear ya.... I've tried linzess, amatiza, and now I'm on trulance.... Seems like only time I feel better is if I have a hug explosion and clean out, then I feel better for a few days! This crap sucks man! My poops r now really dry looking, and whiping isn't very clean, so I know I'm getting clogged back up again...


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys, quick update and question.... So I've stopped taking trulance as my Dr prescribed, it seemed to make me worse, so now I'm back on magnesium. I did have a rough couple days and I think It's because I took charcoal capsules because I had bad gas and thought it would help, but I think it's been more constipating? I took it 3 days ago and even tho I seem to go everyday or so, I've yet to see any darkish Stool to give me an idea how long my transit time is? I'm thinking I'm really slow even tho I go every day or so, so that would mean I'm really backed up, seems to worsen when I eat alot of food for a couple days, but lessen if I eat very little? Any suggestions, opinions?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Hey guys, quick update and question.... So I've stopped taking trulance as my Dr prescribed, it seemed to make me worse, so now I'm back on magnesium. I did have a rough couple days and I think It's because I took charcoal capsules because I had bad gas and thought it would help, but I think it's been more constipating? I took it 3 days ago and even tho I seem to go everyday or so, I've yet to see any darkish Stool to give me an idea how long my transit time is? I'm thinking I'm really slow even tho I go every day or so, so that would mean I'm really backed up, seems to worsen when I eat alot of food for a couple days, but lessen if I eat very little? Any suggestions, opinions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Charcoal pills are sometimes given to people who have D, so yes, they can make you more constipated. I like them too, but they have the same effect on me.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

I feel like crap today! I finally got a Stool out, it was only a couple inches and looked like a payday lol but my intestines feel hortible today and have lots of burning... And when I press them the hurt pretty bad! Weird is when I push on 1 side of abdomen I feel pain there and on opposite side as well.... I hate this!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Feel like doing a colon clean out! I remember feeling good for a while after my colonoscopy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Anybody know the best way to do a clean out.... I'm hurting and feel like I need a reboot!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

magnesium citrate--the fizzy stuff that comes in a bottle, not the mineral supplement--works for some people. drink the whole bottle.

i used to do half a colonoscopy prep. either the miralax/dulcolax prep or prepopik, which is a script. or you if think you're really backed up, do a whole prep.

good luck.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> magnesium citrate--the fizzy stuff that comes in a bottle, not the mineral supplement--works for some people. drink the whole bottle.
> 
> i used to do half a colonoscopy prep. either the miralax/dulcolax prep or prepopik, which is a script. or you if think you're really backed up, do a whole prep.
> 
> good luck.


I've tried the liquid mag before, didn't do great....
Would I have to call my gi Doc for the prep? That worked well and I felt great for a while after!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you can buy miralax and dulcolax over the counter for the miralax/dulcolax prep.

any of the other preps--goLytly, prepopik, suprep etc--you need a script from your doc. my C eventually got so bad that my gastro doc told me to do half a colonoscopy prep once a week (in addition to taking laxatives daily). i found prepopik the least objectionable prep because it is low dose and you don't have to drink all that stuff.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> I've tried the liquid mag before, didn't do great....
> Would I have to call my gi Doc for the prep? That worked well and I felt great for a while after!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Correct me if I'm wrong but for a colonosopy prep (or just to clean out) they usually have you drink 64 ounces of Gatorade mixed in with 8.3 ounces of glycol 3350 (that's generic Miralax), plus 2 or 4 bisacodyl laxatives. (5mg). They have all different kinds of different flavored Gatorade now, so it's not bad at all.

Or you could try drinking 16 ounces of really warm water (almost hot) mixed in (shaken up) with 3 teaspoons of sea salt (*not* regular salt), aka a salt flush. That should start cleaning you out in about 45 minutes time, or less. Someone posted here a few months back they do this and only this every day to have a BM.

If you really want to get cleaned out I recommend doing one or both of ^those^ in two days time (with no food) and then fasting for about at least 5 to 7 days on nothing but water. (No gum/mints either.) This definitely should affect your gut flora in a positive way. I've done one before, it was great afterwards. During it I was tired as hell. After your fast consume juice and a little tiny bit of food for a good two days. There are all kinds of fasting directions posted on the Internet, if interested.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, Flossy, right--the gatorade. thanks!

although i didn't drank gatorade with my weekly half preps because i always ate regular meals when i did them--i didn't fast, like one would do for a colonoscopy prep. i did drink a lot of water though but no gatorade.

if you're going to fast during your prep, yes, you'd want to drink gatorade. or pedialyte (which i preferred) . something to keep your electrolytes up.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but for a colonosopy prep (or just to clean out) they usually have you drink 16 ounces of Gatorade mixed in with 8.3 ounces of glycol 3350 (that's generic Miralax), plus 2 or 4 bisacodyl laxatives. (5mg). They have all different kinds of different flavored Gatorade now, so it's not bad at all.
> 
> Or you could try drinking 16 ounces of really warm water (almost hot) mixed in (shaken up) with 3 teaspoons of sea salt (*not* regular salt), aka a salt flush. That should start cleaning you out in about 45 minutes time, or less. Someone posted here a few months back they do this and only this every day to have a BM.
> 
> If you really want to get cleaned out I recommend doing one or both of ^those^ in two days time (with no food) and then fasting for about at least 5 to 7 days on nothing but water. (No gum/mints either.) This definitely should affect your gut flora in a positive way. I've done one before, it was great afterwards. During it I was tired as hell. After your fast consume juice and a little tiny bit of food for a good two days. There are all kinds of fasting directions posted on the Internet, if interested.


So Gatorade and miralax and the 5g pills? R the pills over the counter?

Might try this or the salt one....
Probably won't fast this time tho.... Just want a clean out to see how I feel after....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, dulcolax is OTC.

good luck.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

one thing to remember--if you take dulcolax, be sure and follow the instructions on the box and don't take it within an hour of taking antacids or dairy products like milk or you'll get cramping.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> one thing to remember--if you take dulcolax, be sure and follow the instructions on the box and don't take it within an hour of taking antacids or dairy products like milk or you'll get cramping.


I'm still trying to decide which one to do...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the salt flush never worked for me, but that's me. i was a tough case.

good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

(or are you talking about which prep to do?)


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> (or are you talking about which prep to do?)


Which clean out period, I've taken laxatives before and nothing, magnesium citrate liquid minimal, I take mag pills and go everyday or so but really feel like I'm just full of crap and it hurts, and tons if gas! I took some metimucal the last 2 days and feel worse, and it almost feels like my stomach is full and not emptying, I feel it at bottom of throat


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you're backed up, adding fiber (metamucil) only makes things worse. if nothing is moving, fiber will only back you up all the more.

maybe call your gastro doc tomorrow and ask for an abdominal xray. that's what my gastro used to do when i was really backed up. the xray will show how backed up you and then the doc can give you advice as to how to clean out. sometimes an enema is more effective than laxatives. although a colo prep should take care of everything. your doc's advice is best. but, in the meantime, lay off the fiber.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> if you're backed up, adding fiber (metamucil) only makes things worse. if nothing is moving, fiber will only back you up all the more.
> 
> maybe call your gastro doc tomorrow and ask for an abdominal xray. that's what my gastro used to do when i was really backed up. the xray will show how backed up you and then the doc can give you advice as to how to clean out. sometimes an enema is more effective than laxatives. although a colo prep should take care of everything. your doc's advice is best. but, in the meantime, lay off the fiber.


I would love to do a Colo prep today, just looking for advice as to what to do because obviously my Doc isn't open today unfortunately.... as I'm off work and can crap away lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you want to do a prep today, do the miralax/dulcolax prep. the other preps are scripts and you'd have to call your doctor's office to get the script.

although it's getting kind of late. don't know what time zone you're in but for me a prep was pretty much an all day thing. for one thing, it takes a while to kick in. i used to start very early (5 am) for my preps since i wanted to get it all over by bedtime.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> if you want to do a prep today, do the miralax/dulcolax prep. the other preps are scripts and you'd have to call your doctor's office to get the script.
> 
> although it's getting kind of late. don't know what time zone you're in but for me a prep was pretty much an all day thing. for one thing, it takes a while to kick in. i used to start very early (5 am) for my preps since i wanted to get it all over by bedtime.


I'm in Arizona, so 32oz Gatorade, mirilax, and dulcolax?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> I'm in Arizona, so 32oz Gatorade, mirilax, and dulcolax?


It's actually 64 ounces of Gatorade, not 32 nor 16 like I posted earlier (I edited it).

Linky:

https://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/patient-education/how-prepare-your-colonoscopy-using-miralax


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy. that's just what i was going to say.

(i always did half a colonoscopy prep, though, because that's what my doc told me to do)


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> thanks, Flossy. that's just what i was going to say.
> 
> (i always did half a colonoscopy prep, though, because that's what my doc told me to do)


OK, headed to store now, I obviously don't have to follow the liquid diet right? As I'm not going for colonoscopy, just want to clean out


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Remember, there are many delicious flavors to choose from these days, not just the icky-tasting yellow kind:


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

So any flavor is ok


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> So any flavor is ok


Yes, whatever strikes your fancy. But personally I'd pass on the original yellow-colored one.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

P.S. Remember, you want ****64*** *ounces! Flush that baby out.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> P.S. Remember, you want ****64*** *ounces! Flush that baby out.


Awesome at store now!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> P.S. Remember, you want ****64*** *ounces! Flush that baby out.


So I still do same procedure? Do 1st half of prep, then second later?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> P.S. Remember, you want ****64*** *ounces! Flush that baby out.


So I still do same procedure? Do 1st half of prep, then second later? This seems like a 2 day ordeal? Or can I just do it all now?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> So I still do same procedure? Do 1st half of prep, then second later?


I think you are correct, but it's best to Google it to make sure. Personally? I'd just drink the whole darn thing at one sitting, but that's just me.









If you really want to get cleaned out, do another one tomorrow or better yet? A salt cleanse tomorrow (with no food in-between cleanses.)


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> I think you are correct, but it's best to Google it to make sure. Personally? I'd just drink the whole darn thing at one sitting, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u did that would u take all 4 pills at once to? I just want to flush this crap out and have a juicy ribeye later!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> I think you are correct, but it's best to Google it to make sure. Personally? I'd just drink the whole darn thing at one sitting, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can u tell me salt cleanse info to pretty please? By the way you guys are amazing, and thanks so much!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> If u did that would u take all 4 pills at once to? I just want to flush this crap out and have a juicy ribeye later!


It was so long ago I cannot remember. It was either two or 4.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i took four. all at once.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> i took four.


At once? Or split up?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i took four. all at once.


Annie, how many ounces did that guy who posted her a while back take with his daily salt water cleanse. Was it 32 ounces?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Oops sorry just saw at once lol


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Alright, just took 4 and gonna t r u and chug down the 64 as quick as possible.....


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Double post


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry Flossy--i don't remember



flossy said:


> Annie, how many ounces did that guy who posted her a while back take with his daily salt water cleanse. Was it 32 ounces?


i don't remember but here's his salt water flush thread:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/350010-my-5-miracle-almost-cure-pleas-read/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> sorry Flossy--i don't remember
> 
> i don't remember but here's his salt water flush thread:
> 
> https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/350010-my-5-miracle-almost-cure-pleas-read/?hl=%2Bsalt+%2Bwater+%2Bflush


I just looked. I asked him "How much water did you use?" and there is no reply. lol


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

scrapdizzle--good luck!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Can u tell me salt cleanse info to pretty please? By the way you guys are amazing, and thanks so much!


Okay, the poster said one quart of really warm water which is 32 ounces - almost hot, and about 2 or 3 (I used at least 3) teaspoons of sea salt (not table salt and not iodized salt). Shake it up, drink, you'll should be poopin' within 45 minutes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> I just looked. I asked him "How much water did you use?" and there is no reply. lol


how much water--it's in his first post:

" I mixed 1 teaspoon into 1 pint of warm water. Same size bottle as a 16oz soda or sports drink. I drank it and then chased it with a few gulps of regular cold water after."

i think you were asking stefan how much water did he use.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

annie7 said:


> scrapdizzle--good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Okay, the poster said one quart of really warm water which is 32 ounces - almost hot, and about 2 or 3 (I used at least 3) teaspoons of sea salt (not table salt and not iodized salt). Shake it up, drink, you'll should be poopin' within 45 minutes.


That's next lol


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> how much water--it's in his first post:
> 
> " I mixed 1 teaspoon into 1 pint of warm water. Same size bottle as a 16oz soda or sports drink. I drank it and then chased it with a few gulps of regular cold water after."


I don't think a pint is nearly enough, he did say a quart first (it's a loooooong) post. Personally? I think at least 32 ounces.

P.S. Thanks for finding the post, Annie! I bumped it up.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh -ok. he said he decided to chop it in half.

"Anyways the flush calls for 1 quart of warm water and 2 teaspoons of this salt dissolved in it. I decided to chop it in half since I weigh only 155lbs. I mixed 1 teaspoon into 1 pint of warm water. Same size bottle as a 16oz soda or sports drink. I drank it and then chased it with a few gulps of regular cold water after. Within 20-30 mins every time it works! Naturally!"


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is his quote:

Anyways the flush calls for 1 quart of warm water and 2 teaspoons of this salt dissolved in it. I decided to chop it in half since I weigh only 155lbs. I mixed 1 teaspoon into 1 pint of warm water. Same size bottle as a 16oz soda or sports drink.

Personally? If you are going to do it every day? I guess 16 ounces would be enough. If you wanna actually try to flush out your system? I think at least 32 ounces.

The Miralax colon prep calls for 64 ounces, I don't think 32 ounces is too much for a salt water cleanse, perhaps just enough?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Annie, we are like the married couple of the IBS-C board, thinking the same things and posting the same stuff!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Nothing yet? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Nothing yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How long ago did you drink it?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> How long ago did you drink it?


Started at 1

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

It's now almost 5

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> It's now almost 5
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You drank it all with the Miralax and took the laxatives? Nothing?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> You drank it all with the Miralax and took the laxatives? Nothing?


Took the pills at 1, then started drinking, and I just finished it. It took a bit to drink it all, was alot of fluid to drink  but yeah nothing, just some grumbling going on

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Took the pills at 1, then started drinking, and I just finished it. It took a bit to drink it all, was alot of fluid to drink  but yeah nothing, just some grumbling going on
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I can't remember how long it took me but I just googled it (google is your friend!) and it says:

Bowel movements usually start within two to three hours after taking the prep, but can take longer. If you have not had a bowel movement within three hours of drinking your prep, you may need an extra laxative. The best options are: drinking a chilled 10oz bottle of Citrate of Magnesia (for those taking ½ Lytely prep); taking two to three Dulcolax tablets; inserting a glycerin or dulcolax suppository may also help initiate the bowel movement.

https://www.shoregastro.com/for-your-visit/colonoscopy-frequently-asked-questions.html

I remember when I did mine, I thought the same thing: When is it gonna work?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

P.S. I hope it works for ya buddy! Keep us posted.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Well it finally kicked in about 9pm, after starting at 1pm.....took forever! I must be really slow! Pretty much went on and off all night til 6 am, It seemed to work ok, not quite as good as the prescription stuff I used but better than nothing I guess! Hopefully I feel better and maybe my gut flora will reset and do better lol


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Well it finally kicked in about 9pm, after starting at 1pm.....took forever! I must be really slow! Pretty much went on and off all night til 6 am, It seemed to work ok, not quite as good as the prescription stuff I used but better than nothing I guess! Hopefully I feel better and maybe my gut flora will reset and do better lol


You took longer to drink it then I would have. I don't know if you're supposed to do it like this, but I would have finished the drink in less than an hour. Get it down and get it out!









If you really wanna try to reset your gut flora, try what you just did and then fasting on nothing but water for at least 5 days, but 7 is better. I'm probably going to do another fast again this week.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Well sucky part is I still have pains around my abdomen, especially when pushing around... My right lower back still hurts, as does my right lower abdomen when bending over or leaning to that side... I hate this crap!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> You took longer to drink it then I would have. I don't know if you're supposed to do it like this, but I would have finished the drink in less than an hour. Get it down and get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really couldn't drink it much faster lol I felt all full and bloated... I'm kinda scared to fast, as I've already lost some weight from the stress and not eating as much be abuse I always feel like crap!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Could I fast and still have my morning coffee lol?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> You took longer to drink it then I would have. I don't know if you're supposed to do it like this, but I would have finished the drink in less than an hour. Get it down and get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I did fast once u start eating again what's a good way to get or keep your gut flora good?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Could I fast and still have my morning coffee lol?


No, you want to starve your gut flora. Just pure water. No gum, mints, coffee, etc.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> If I did fast once u start eating again what's a good way to get or keep your gut flora good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If I only had that answer most of us with an imbalance in our gut flora would be better. (Sorry.)


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Well I was still having some watery runs last night from the clean out.... Seems like it took forever..... I woke up this morning with the same gas, pains, burning I always have even tho I barely ate anything....
I did go to my normal gp yesterday who is an internist , he was Agrivated that the gi docs havent really figured anything out, so we sat down for an hr and talked about everything which was nice.... He wants to run all his own ideas and tests instead of referring me.... Which is ok cause I won't have to wait so long to see him. He is thinking it's all brain gut related since I've had anxiety for 20yrs, and it's turned into health anxiety because of a scare with my daughter 2 yrs ago.... Seems that's about when it all started but has gotten worse since. He's trying me on effexor 37.5 for 3 weeks and then go see him again and see how I'm doing?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Been doing a little better since my cleanse, and starting my meds, been taking effexor, magnesium pills, and fish oil. I've had some weird gas pains and burning lately tho. Just tried a salt flush, will see what happens?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Man just want to vent a little..... One of my friends been having trouble for a while and they said it was ulcers and Ibs..... He just found out it's small Intestine cancer! Scares the shit outta me!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Well I started Taking effexor 2 weeks ago and have been feeling ok, but my stomach was slowly getting backed up, I could feel it, my back muscles started hurting and just didn't feel good.... So I popped a couple magnesium pills for a couple days, and nothing! So I popped 2 intestinal #1 and well what do u know started having gas pains and grumbling, then finally a huge amount of Stool released.... Took 2 more the next day, and same thing happened! I just don't like the way it makes my stomach or intestines feel, like I have trapped gas and pain in there, but it defently made me go! 2 huge amounts, 2 days in a row!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Well I started Taking effexor 2 weeks ago and have been feeling ok, but my stomach was slowly getting backed up, I could feel it, my back muscles started hurting and just didn't feel good.... So I popped a couple magnesium pills for a couple days, and nothing! So I popped 2 intestinal #1 and well what do u know started having gas pains and grumbling, then finally a huge amount of Stool released.... Took 2 more the next day, and same thing happened! I just don't like the way it makes my stomach or intestines feel, like I have trapped gas and pain in there, but it defently made me go! 2 huge amounts, 2 days in a row!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Feeling gassy and a bit uncomfortable when you first start taking I.F. # 1 is normal, it takes awhile - like a week or two - for your intestines to get used to it.

I've been taking two I.F. # 1 (regular strength) and two magnesium pills every day now, they work well together. Plus two tablespoons of ACV, mixed with water, in the mornings, but I've been doing that for about a year now. I don't know why but I like it.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

P.S. You could also take a couple of aloe gels, twice a day, to help any discomfort in your intestines. I usually take two every morning, but none since my fast:

Here is what I use:

https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Aloe-Vera-10000mg-Softgels/dp/B00772AQD0?th=1


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Good to hear. Feeling gassy and a bit uncomfortable when you first start taking I.F. # 1 is normal, it takes awhile - like a week or two - for your intestines to get used to it.
> 
> I've been taking two I.F. # 1 (regular strength) and two magnesium pills every day now, they work well together. Plus two tablespoons of ACV, mixed with water, in the mornings, but I've been doing that for about a year now. I don't know why but I like it.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!


I'm having lots of gas and man do they smell!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> I'm having lots of gas and man do they smell!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can take charcoal pills to help curb the odor - and they work really well for that - but be aware but they can be (what else?) constipating, so.... you know.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Yeah I'm not taking charcoal, last time they messed me up bad! When u started the intestinal formula, did u have smelly gas? I always have gas and gas pains, but usually it doesn't smell?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Yeah I'm not taking charcoal, last time they messed me up bad! When u started the intestinal formula, did u have smelly gas? I always have gas and gas pains, but usually it doesn't smell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I.F. # 1 or no I.F. # 1, my whole life my gas has had an odor, but it's like that with most people.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys just checking in, I've been taking the if #1 for about a week, and have been going to the bathroom more, loose stools and some diarhia.... It hasn't made me feel better tho which kinda scares me because if I'm going to the bathroom more and I have IBS c shouldn't I feel better? Instead I seem to have more gas pains, back hurts in lower right side like nerve or something... Is that normal? I also have lots of pain when pressing anywhere on my abdomen? Scares the crap out of me!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Hey guys just checking in, I've been taking the if #1 for about a week, and have been going to the bathroom more, loose stools and some diarhia.... It hasn't made me feel better tho which kinda scares me because if I'm going to the bathroom more and I have IBS c shouldn't I feel better? Instead I seem to have more gas pains, back hurts in lower right side like nerve or something... Is that normal? I also have lots of pain when pressing anywhere on my abdomen? Scares the crap out of me!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi Scrap -

If you're having loose stools and diarrhea, I would take less I.F. # 1. How much are you taking a day?

It IS normal to have more gas for the first week or two (or three). I would give it three to four weeks to see what you think of it. (I liked the results in about 10 days time, from what I remember.)

Just think of it now as getting the ick out.

You can take aloe gels to help settle your intestines a bit, along with Beano and gas relief pills (simethicone).

I've had a sensitive abdomen ever since I got IBS. See my fav all-time post:

*No Pressure On Waist - Can't Wear Pants!*

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/87108-no-pressure-on-waist-cant-wear-pants/

Are you taking anything else to help you go or no?

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Hi Scrap -
> 
> If you're having loose stools and diarrhea, I would take less I.F. # 1. How much are you taking a day?
> 
> ...


I'm only taking 1 or 2 a day, I also take magnesium citrate 2 pills a day....
This just all sucks because I start questioning if I have something else! I seem to get more of the diarhia cramps, which I've never had, and wsy more gas pains throughout the intestines.... I'll keep on it but it's hard to when I actually feel a little worse.... I almost feel like my food stays in my stomach for a long time, and my intestines r just full of gas! I've tried so much stuff! I've tried what you recommend for the gas pains and nothing seems to work? Thanks for your help as always!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe stop the magnesium for a few days and just stick with the I.F. # 1, see how that goes.

If you are only taking one or two I.F. # 1 capsules a day, to me? That might be a good sign because it may mean your constipation isn't that bad. (?)

P.S. Are the I.F. # 1's regular or maximum strength?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Maybe stop the magnesium for a few days and just stick with the I.F. # 1, see how that goes.
> 
> If you are only taking one or two I.F. # 1 capsules a day, to me? That might be a good sign because it may mean your constipation isn't that bad. (?)
> 
> P.S. Are the I.F. # 1's regular or maximum strength?


OK, I'll try that, they r regular strength. It sure feels that bad inside..... Or the gas does... Plus I get back pains.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

What kinds of food do you eat normally in a day?

Also, are you overweight or no?


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Honestly I don't eat a whole lot... Because I hurt alot. I eat maybe once a day..... Probably not the best things.... I've actually lost about 20lbs in the last yr, I'm at 160 now 5'8"

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Honestly I don't eat a whole lot... Because I hurt alot. I eat maybe once a day..... Probably not the best things.... I've actually lost about 20lbs in the last yr, I'm at 160 now 5'8"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Scrapdizzle, if you sincerely want me to try to help you you have to think a bit harder about what you want to say and/or answer before you post. Otherwise? We are just wasting each other's time. Okay?

As an example, you posted you were taking I.F. # 1, but you are (or were) taking magnesium also. That makes a difference.

So specifically what kinds of food do you normally eat? "Not the best things" is not a good answer. Lord have mercy! I bet my blood pressure is going up now!









As an example? Me? Chicken, pizza, pasta, cereal. Those are my main everyday foods.


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

flossy said:


> Scrapdizzle, if you sincerely want me to try to help you you have to think a bit harder about what you want to say and/or answer before you post. Otherwise? We are just wasting each other's time. Okay?
> 
> As an example, you posted you were taking I.F. # 1, but you are (or were) taking magnesium also. That makes a difference.
> 
> ...


Sorry.... I eat steak, chicken, pasta, pizza, bread, tacos, wings.... That kind of stuff.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Anyone try or thought of Maybe we have low stomach acid? It always feels like my food sits in my stomach forever, and at the bottom of my esophagus? Maybe foods not being broken down fast enough? What about cutting out breads and eating more good fats? Just throwing things out there, as I'm at my wits end!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrapmanson (May 12, 2018)

Hey guys, just curious if you guys have been tested for cialic disease? I was reading the symptoms and they kinda consist of the same things as Ibs? I haven't been tested for that that I know of so was wondering your thoughts?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Ok guys just got out of endoscopy, report says chronic superficial gastritis without bleeding... Took biopsy (not sure why) and prescribed pantaprozole and Buspar? Any ideas what this all means?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapdizzle21 (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys just wanted to check in. I'm not doing to well. I have my anxiety doing OK now though. I got my biospy back from endoscopy and all clear, they sent me to get ct with contrast, all clear. Dr put me on trulance, which I sparsely tried before.... This time I've been on it about a week, it's weird tho one day it will make my gut bubble and have diarhia, then the next does nothing.... I started fodmap diet two days ago as well... I have been feeling really bad tho and have lost some weight. I have had diarhia a lot more lately that C. I actually woke up last night at 2am with major cramping and went to the bathroom and got alot of normalish kinda looking stool out! Well about 20 min later back on the pot in major pain and cramps and started seating and then a huge explosion of diarhia that looked absolutely crazy! What u guys think? Maybe the trulance working to clean me out? I can't think of any other test that might help me figure this out, if this is really Ibs.... Thanks for input!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good that your tests came back ok.

my guess is that your D is from trulance. you could maybe try not taking it for several days to a week and see if your D resolves.

you might be losing weight because you switched over to the fodmap diet and now you're not eating as many calories.

just a guess. good luck with everything. take care.


----------



## Fedro (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi im new here. Thought id chime in. If you want true relief, like to feel "normal" for a few days, try an extended fast. It doesn't have to be water. Juice is ok, but it has to be pure liquid juice. Keep out all the fiber like pulp and whatnot.

After your pain goes away and you come off the fast, try to eat easily digestible foods like eggs, super ripe bananas, peeled deseeded cucumbers, etc. Completely avoid wheat and other foods high in insoluble fiber.

I promise this will give you the relief youre looking for. Just be patient and stick with it.Its what i always do after a flare up and it usually resets me for a while.


----------



## Fedro (Oct 19, 2018)

One more thing, chew the living hell out of your food. Wash it around your mouth with saliva until its mush.


----------

